# Barn Wiring



## wesleywitt (May 7, 2022)

I'm building a pole barn and will be wiring the building. I plan on using EMT to run all the wires, but I have a question about the electrical boxes that I use. I had a brief conversation with the inspector and he said I need to use weatherproof compression fittings for all EMT connections, all luminaries need to be rated for wet conditions, and that I should use weatherproof boxes. Do I really need to use the plastic weatherproof boxes? I don't want to use these because they're a lot more expensive and the covers are very inconvenient to use. I'd like to just use regular metal boxes. I'm in WA state. Can anyone advise?


----------



## ICE (May 7, 2022)

If the outlet boxes are in a wet location they shall be listed for a wet location.  Inside an enclosed pole barn would not be a wet location.


----------



## bill1952 (May 7, 2022)

What is the pole barn for? Are you washing cars in it?  Milking parlour with regular wash downs?  I think you need to ask your inspector why he considers it a wet location.


----------



## wesleywitt (May 7, 2022)

thanks.  the barn is for horses.  there will be 3 stalls for horses.  there will be a wash stall for the horses, an enclosed tack room  and a small bathroom. both ends of the barn isle will have sliding barn doors to close it off.  the only place that is always open to the air are the 3 horse stalls. but they are covered on all sides and on the open side there is a 12 foot lean to so there is no possibility of a wet environment -- just an increased humidity and temperature.


----------



## ICE (May 7, 2022)

Wiring in an barn that houses livestock has specific requirements beyond what a DIY project  should encompass.


----------



## bill1952 (May 7, 2022)

There's a separate section of NEC for buildings with livestock and I'm not familiar with it but guessing your inspector is correct.  While not the easiest reader, it is available at NFPA web site.  

Big believer in diy anything.


----------



## bill1952 (May 7, 2022)

See if this works for free: https://up.codes/s/agricultural-buildings


----------



## wesleywitt (May 7, 2022)

thanks @bill1952.  the clue was "livestock" in the NEC.  now after reading section 547 i can easily see that the inspector is totally correct. because the environment has dust & dampness the weatherproof enclosures are required.


----------



## bill1952 (May 7, 2022)

And explosive vapors - ay caramba!  Maybe all PVC conduit but I would have to look to see if glued PVC joints are vapor proof.


----------



## wesleywitt (May 7, 2022)

i'm going to use emt with weatherproof compression fittings. this was requested by the inspector


----------



## Msradell (May 7, 2022)

ICE said:


> Wiring in an barn that houses livestock has specific requirements beyond what a DIY project  should encompass.


And your reasoning for this is? Unless local codes require it there's no reason a person can't DIY this or any other structure assuming they follow the code requirements


----------



## ICE (May 7, 2022)

Msradell said:


> And your reasoning for this is? Unless local codes require it there's no reason a person can't DIY this or any other structure assuming they follow the code requirements


Yourself and bill1952 are absolutely correct.  I’m not a horse that would be housed in the barn …. I don’t even know any of Wesley’s horses.   Come to think of it, there’s an inspector involved so what could go wrong?  Let me trot it back and wish him well.


----------



## jar546 (May 8, 2022)

Don't use plastic boxes if you are piping with EMT.  They have plenty of metal waterproof box choices.


----------



## jj1289 (May 10, 2022)

EMT is not one of the permitted wiring systems in 547.5(A).  If you switch to PVC conduit you will need to take into account the expansion of this material for the environment. 

I have a small barn that is wired with UF cable and sealed outlets.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 10, 2022)

wesleywitt said:


> i can easily see that the inspector is totally correct.


I like that statement!


----------



## ADAguy (May 16, 2022)

again a good discussion gang and a warning to DIYrs, proceed with caution. Saving a few dollars is not worth the potential loss you might incur.


----------

